# Mic Calibration - non USA ?



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

I know there is a source on here for people to get thier mics calibrated if they are in the US, but what about elsewhere, particularly the UK ???

Ta,
Lee


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent question! Maybe JohnM will know someone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you ever find anyone Lee?


----------



## Ginsonic (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought my mic at IBF-Acoustic (http://www.ibf-acoustic.com) in Germany. They have a calibration service too.

Dieter


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

Nope. Haven't found anyone, was hopeing posting here may uncover something useful.

I know of IBF i was looking at them for the ETF mic/pre-amp but got swung towards the Behringer one and a Shark DSP as a pre-amp. It was cheaper i guess and less hassle to get hold of, but i'm not sure it was the right way to go ???

Cya,
Lee


----------

